# ‘06 650 sra wheel spacers



## Drewtaylor (Apr 21, 2019)

Just put a 2” lift on my brute. I have a set of 14” ss wheels for it and they’re all the same size. Planning on running 27x10x14 tires all the way around. Will I need spacers?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Drewtaylor said:


> Just put a 2” lift on my brute. I have a set of 14” ss wheels for it and they’re all the same size. Planning on running 27x10x14 tires all the way around. Will I need spacers?


Depends on the offset. Keep in mind the SRAs are not the same front and back like the IRSs are.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you'll be fine with 10's...


----------

